# Safi



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Dear Friends

New Safi Pigeo Photo


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice pic..


----------



## nilepigeons (Jul 26, 2011)

masha2allah!! nice khalily, let me say as all egyptian pigeon fanciers say when they see a photo of safi "basha take a picture of the bird stading up so we can see the stance and the length"


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Never seen a bird like this before..... Thanks for sharing

Just wondering.....
how does it eat and raise babies....??


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

Never seen something like this before


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Whao how does this pigeon eat? Nice bird. I take it that the breed needs feeders for the babies?


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

thank you all for nice comments


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## vortec qtr (Aug 28, 2011)

nice bird but how does this pigeon eat ?


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

it eats normally


----------

